#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  manual

## Querubin

Boa noite sou novato nesse ramo gostaria de algum manual ou videos aulas explicando cada campo dos equipamento da ubiquit tipo rocket m5 e litebeam.valeu!!!!

----------


## sphreak

> Boa noite sou novato nesse ramo gostaria de algum manual ou videos aulas explicando cada campo dos equipamento da ubiquit tipo rocket m5 e litebeam.valeu!!!!


https://dl.ubnt.com/guides/airOS/airOS_UG.pdf

----------

